# Baby Goats



## ozfarmer (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All
Recently our goat had 2 babies, the mother died and we have been bottle feeding the babies. I have been told that the chance of them surviving is slim, another goat of our had 2 babies also, is there someway they other babies can feed from the other mother. They try to approach her but she butts them away
We dont want to over or under feed them

thanks!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if she already has 2 kids of her own feeding another 2 will be a HUGE strain on her, and all 4 are likely to suffer as a result, your best bet is to find another doe who has lost her kids

what milk are you feeding them, did they get the colostrum? hand raising kids is often very successful


----------



## ozfarmer (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi
yes the colostrum we got from the vet, the kids scream all the time , just hopes the foxes dont get to them. We have some more adult goats coming so hopefully all goes well

thanks!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they have no mum to protect them they are best off kept in a barn of sorts where they are safe from predators, it will also make bonding and feeding them easier


----------



## ozfarmer (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for your help!


----------

